# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  BIG tadpole

## pez

Just wanted to show you the biggest tadpole I have, it measures 9.5 cm. Caught him in a small stream at night and judging by the frogs that where there I think is from a Lithobates forreri.

My tadpole




L. forreri

----------


## Ebony

Very nice tadpole.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## pez

Thanks

----------


## Animalnstinct

Nice looking! I love when they are at the stage of just having back legs, they look super cute.  :Smile:

----------


## pez

Here is the big guy already with 4 legs

----------


## pez

Well, here is my big tadpole. Already a froglet, a nice Lithobates forreri froglet.








Here he is with other big tadpole, one of his brothers.

----------


## Whistly

They look so awesome

----------


## jpryorx2

How long did it take for him to change?

----------


## pez

I don't know the exact time because I got them already as tadpoles with small hind legs, different species require different times, some may last one year in becoming froglets. This species normally lasts between 3 weeks and a month.

----------

